
What I learned building a semiconductor company from scratch [pdf] - deepnotderp
https://www.parallella.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/hipeac_lessons.pdf
======
sordidasset
This is just a powerpoint. There's no insight. Heck, there aren't even
complete sentences.

~~~
robzyb
You know, I wanted to same the same thing as you, but in actual fact I found
it quite interesting and insightful.

Although, surely not as interesting and insightful as the talk itself would've
been.

------
ohazi
Is there a recorded talk somewhere that goes with this?

~~~
deepnotderp
I wish I could find it, but I can't.

